# AITSL skill assessment 45-day teaching practice proof



## IWTLHK (Nov 6, 2016)

I've read a number of posts saying they have been rejected because the teacher education curriculum in the country education profile doesn't say there is a 45-day TP. So is it true that they will do the same to me if my programme also happens not to specify the length of the TP? Feeling a bit stressed .


----------



## IWTLHK (Nov 6, 2016)

P.S. I got a letter from my uni proving such


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

I can't comment on the AITSL skills assessment - but can tell you that to register as a teacher with any state / territory, you must prove that your teacher education course included a minimum of 45 days _supervised_ teaching placement.

If your academic transcript does not mention the number of days, then most teacher registration boards require that you submit other evidence to prove that you meet the requirement. For example, "an original letter from the University on University letterhead, or copy of the relevant page from the University handbook, or link to the relevant page of the University website."

The information in quotes came from the Northern Territory TRB. From memory, the other states I looked at had similar requirements. You mentioned that you had a letter from the University, so it sounds like you have that covered from a teacher registration perspective. You would need to ask a registered migration agent about the AITSL skill assessment requirements.


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

Sorry! I just realised I have already discussed the registration requirements with you on another thread!


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

I just checked the AITSL website for requirements (supporting documentation) for secondary teachers.

They require:
"an official signed and dated document from the university that awarded the qualification detailing the supervised teaching practice completed by the applicant as a requirement of the initial teacher education qualification. Include the total duration and the ages of students taught during supervised teaching practice."

Check out their website:Assessment for Migration | Australian Institute for Teaching and School Leadership


----------



## IWTLHK (Nov 6, 2016)

KofteQueen said:


> I just checked the AITSL website for requirements (supporting documentation) for secondary teachers.
> 
> They require:
> "an official signed and dated document from the university that awarded the qualification detailing the supervised teaching practice completed by the applicant as a requirement of the initial teacher education qualification. Include the total duration and the ages of students taught during supervised teaching practice."
> ...


Thank you so much mate! I actually recognize your name in another thread. I don't mind you repeating the same thing coz it actually comforts me to know that I am on the right track 

So would it be appropriate to attach some curriculum document from my uni to show that it is actually the standard of the course to have more than 45 days of TP? Or would it actually cast a bigger shadow of doubt over the letter from my uni and the said TP on the letter?


----------



## KofteQueen (Mar 31, 2016)

AITSL requirements are slightly different than those of teacher registration boards. I would make sure your letter from the university includes the number of teaching practice days, and the ages of the students taught, as per the AITSL guidelines. That is actually more than is required for teacher registration, but that could work in your favour. It wouldn't hurt to include curriculum documents that outline the teaching placement requirements, but it isn't a necessity for AITSL.

I would ask for two copies of the letter from your university, so that you can use one for the skills assessment, and keep the second copy for teacher registration once your skills assessment is approved. 

Just so you know, teacher registration takes about 2 months for Australian applicants. Longer for overseas graduates. You also require police clearances for teacher registration, and again for your working with children clearance, so you have to double up on a lot of documents.


----------



## IWTLHK (Nov 6, 2016)

KofteQueen said:


> AITSL requirements are slightly different than those of teacher registration boards. I would make sure your letter from the university includes the number of teaching practice days, and the ages of the students taught, as per the AITSL guidelines. That is actually more than is required for teacher registration, but that could work in your favour. It wouldn't hurt to include curriculum documents that outline the teaching placement requirements, but it isn't a necessity for AITSL.
> 
> I would ask for two copies of the letter from your university, so that you can use one for the skills assessment, and keep the second copy for teacher registration once your skills assessment is approved.
> 
> Just so you know, teacher registration takes about 2 months for Australian applicants. Longer for overseas graduates. You also require police clearances for teacher registration, and again for your working with children clearance, so you have to double up on a lot of documents.


OK I think I gotta go with the letter first and when it needs be provide them the university curriculum and stuff.

And yes I have been keeping two copies of basically everything lol


----------



## Isuru92 (Jun 21, 2017)

Hey Guys,

I'm planning to migrate as a teacher to Australia, and was wondering about the 45 days of supervised teaching.

My course required me to do about 50 days of supervised teaching and I had done for 2 months, but it isnt mentioned so in my transcripts.

So should I ask a letter from my university , confirming this? will AITSL accept this? 

And also what should my university mention in the letter?
duration? 

thank you


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

I, citizen of India, intend to migrate to Australia under the skilled occupation of Special Needs Teacher (ANZSCO 241511) and have few queries with regards to my skill assessment of my qualification for which I would appreciate your assistance/guidance.

I have completed my Bachelors in Home Science-Developmental Counselling (3 years) and Bachelors in Education – Special Education (1 year) with 40 supervised teaching lessons to students in a special school setting. As a part of curriculum, we also had to serve in a village for 11 days and have given supervised lessons in special schools, conducted workshops for parents and students and conducted psychometric testing for early intervention. The certificates for the same can be provided on the university letterhead.

I would like to understand from you if this satisfies the qualification criteria of completion of at least 45 days of supervised teaching practice with students in a special school setting as mentioned in your application needs.

Your feedback/comments will be helpful for me to proceed with my application process. Looking forward for your response on my query.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

You don,t say whether the 40 lessons were full day sessions, or just lessons, likewise you 11 days in the village setting.
If they were supervised full day teaching sessions and the University is prepared to verify that, then they may be acceptable. Have you obtained your requisite pass in the English Language Test?, as that is mandatory for registration.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

aussiesteve said:


> You don,t say whether the 40 lessons were full day sessions, or just lessons, likewise you 11 days in the village setting.
> If they were supervised full day teaching sessions and the University is prepared to verify that, then they may be acceptable. Have you obtained your requisite pass in the English Language Test?, as that is mandatory for registration.


Thanks aussiesteve for your valuable remarks though there is still some confusion with regards to the definition of full day sessions as you mentioned. Let me give you a breakup of my case:

As part of my curriculum, I had to prepare per lesson of the 40 guided lessons for over days in guidance with senior teachers' faculty and then those lessons were delivered by me in a guided special school teaching set up but those lessons were for about an hour/- per lesson.

11 days in village setting were full day guided by supervisor in special ed unit. This training was during my BEd course.

Before BEd, I have done my BHSc in developmental counselling wherein I have had guided field works of 20 full days in a special unit and 20 half days in a day care special unit, along with 4 weeks internship in a special unit.

Now how do I summarize this and see if I successfully satisfy the 45 days of supervised teaching practice as required by AITSL.


----------



## CatherineX890116 (Jun 3, 2018)

Based on the Australian school content, they have 45 - 60 mins in each session depending on different year level. The school normally starts at 9 am until 11am, 11.30 to 1pm, 2pm to 3 pm so it is around 4.5 hours teaching each day. However, different states and different schools may have a different timetable. 
When you looking at the supervised practicum, you also need to have a look at the age range of the students you should teach in the AITSL requirement.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

CatherineX890116 said:


> Based on the Australian school content, they have 45 - 60 mins in each session depending on different year level. The school normally starts at 9 am until 11am, 11.30 to 1pm, 2pm to 3 pm so it is around 4.5 hours teaching each day. However, different states and different schools may have a different timetable.
> When you looking at the supervised practicum, you also need to have a look at the age range of the students you should teach in the AITSL requirement.


I haven't come across any AITSL requirement mentioning the age range of the students in the special school teaching setting. Can you throw some light about the age range if there is any such requirement by AITSL?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

manan15 said:


> I haven't come across any AITSL requirement mentioning the age range of the students in the special school teaching setting. Can you throw some light about the age range if there is any such requirement by AITSL?


You need to provide documentation from your university that outlines how many actual days supervised student teaching you did (must have at least 45 days). The statement also needs to mention the age range of the students you taught during your student teaching, for example: age 12-14. My university gave me a 7 page diploma supplement that outlined all of my courses and the dean put the statement at the end saying how many student teaching days I'd done (I did a full school year; half days the first semester, full days the second semester) along with the age range of the students that I taught. He also signed it. I needed this both for my AITSL skills assessment and for my teaching registration here in WA. BTW, the AITSL skills assessment was invaluable in getting my full teaching registration granted.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> You need to provide documentation from your university that outlines how many actual days supervised student teaching you did (must have at least 45 days). The statement also needs to mention the age range of the students you taught during your student teaching, for example: age 12-14. My university gave me a 7 page diploma supplement that outlined all of my courses and the dean put the statement at the end saying how many student teaching days I'd done (I did a full school year; half days the first semester, full days the second semester) along with the age range of the students that I taught. He also signed it. I needed this both for my AITSL skills assessment and for my teaching registration here in WA. BTW, the AITSL skills assessment was invaluable in getting my full teaching registration granted.


Hi how are you.. I had some queries regarding the skill assessment of teaching skill set in Australia. Is internship counted in 45 full days? I have 2 bachelors degree 1 bachelors in science - developmental counselling where remedial education is a core subject and have done 20 full days of teaching in a Child Guidance clinic and 4 weeks of teaching internship. Degree 2 is of B.Ed special education wherein we had 40 lessons of 60 mins each and 11 full days teaching in a village set up in special units. Do you think this all can be quantified to 45 full days? Or is it only 45 days to be completed at the time of B.Ed?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

That's a hard one. I think it's all student teaching in total, as I did my student teaching after my Bachelors degree. I'm not sure how they will count the 40 hours of lessons. If you can get your school to give you a letter stating you did a total of days, that should tell you if you hit that 45 mark or not. You will need it anyway, for the skills assessment.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

Thanks everyone for all your valuable inputs. I'm planning to start my application process soon. Does AITSL accept the university mark-sheets or they only consider academic transcript for each year? Also in reality what is the time range taken by AITSL to complete the assessment assuming all documents have been correctly provided? Their website says 10 weeks but in reality how much time should I expect?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

You must provide official academic transcripts. Additionally, ensure you have official documentation for your student teaching. My AITSL took 19 weeks, but that was because they wanted the actual Bachelors degree certificate (the decorated one given to you at graduation). The transcripts showing my Bachelors degree were not enough. Plan on it taking a good 4-5 months, just in case they ask you for additional documentation.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> You must provide official academic transcripts. Additionally, ensure you have official documentation for your student teaching. My AITSL took 19 weeks, but that was because they wanted the actual Bachelors degree certificate (the decorated one given to you at graduation). The transcripts showing my Bachelors degree were not enough. Plan on it taking a good 4-5 months, just in case they ask you for additional documentation.


Hi LadyRogueRayne, Thanks for your advise. I hope you received positive assessment after all the wait.


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

manan15 said:


> Hi LadyRogueRayne, Thanks for your advise. I hope you received positive assessment after all the wait.


I did get a positive assessment...though I wasn't worried, as I did a full year long teaching program in which I was with my mentor teacher (student teaching) the full year...half days Semester 1, then full days Semester 2. Plus, I'd been a teacher in the United States for 12 years. The scary part for me was the teacher registration process in Western Australia! But, thankfully I had the AITSL assessment which is what ultimately helped in getting my Full Professional Teacher Registration for WA.

Best of luck to you! I hope you also get a positive assessment.


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I did get a positive assessment...though I wasn't worried, as I did a full year long teaching program in which I was with my mentor teacher (student teaching) the full year...half days Semester 1, then full days Semester 2. Plus, I'd been a teacher in the United States for 12 years. The scary part for me was the teacher registration process in Western Australia! But, thankfully I had the AITSL assessment which is what ultimately helped in getting my Full Professional Teacher Registration for WA.
> 
> Best of luck to you! I hope you also get a positive assessment.


Great and thank you so much for your kind wishes


----------



## manan15 (Jun 4, 2018)

LadyRogueRayne said:


> I did get a positive assessment...though I wasn't worried, as I did a full year long teaching program in which I was with my mentor teacher (student teaching) the full year...half days Semester 1, then full days Semester 2. Plus, I'd been a teacher in the United States for 12 years. The scary part for me was the teacher registration process in Western Australia! But, thankfully I had the AITSL assessment which is what ultimately helped in getting my Full Professional Teacher Registration for WA.
> 
> Best of luck to you! I hope you also get a positive assessment.


Did you manage to get your PR? If yes, under 189 or 190 category? And how many points did you manage to accumulate under your application? My rough points calculator shows me that I should be getting around 65-70 points. Will that be good enough to be eligible for a 189 category?


----------



## LadyRogueRayne (Aug 17, 2015)

manan15 said:


> Did you manage to get your PR? If yes, under 189 or 190 category? And how many points did you manage to accumulate under your application? My rough points calculator shows me that I should be getting around 65-70 points. Will that be good enough to be eligible for a 189 category?


Actually, because of some other issues, one being how long the AITSL skills assessment took, I ended up lodging an 820 visa instead. However, I originally planned on the 189 visa and I had a total of 65 points. Yes, your points are enough to be eligible for the 189 category.


----------



## anulala (Aug 19, 2018)

Hi LadyRougeRayne,

First of all congrats on the positive assessment!

I was hoping if you can provide the template of the supervised training letter you received from your uni I am in process of getting similar letter from my uni and it will be of great help.

If not template you can also provide the information that needs to be in the letter so that I request my uni to have same information in the letter.



/Anu


----------

